# منتجات شركة الواحة للتجارة



## الواحة للتجارة (5 نوفمبر 2012)

إنه لمن دواعي سرورنا أن أغتنم هذه الفرصة لأعرض لكم منتجاتنا، نحن شركة مصرية تعمل في مجال التعدين والمواد الخام، ونحن نتعامل في العديد من المواد مثل الفوسفات أصل مصري، رمل السيليكا، الفلسبار والكوارتز والتلك وغيرها. منتجاتنا هي المواد الخام الأساسية في العديد من الصناعات مثل الأسمدة والكيماويات والزجاج والاسمنت والدهانات ومستحضرات التجميل والورق والسيراميك، ولها سمعة جيدة في العديد من البلدان مثل باكستان والهند وإندونيسيا وماليزيا وفيتنام.


ونحن وكيلا لشركة أكبر الحكومية المنتجة للفوسفات صخري، رمل السيليكا، الفلسبار والكوارتز والتلك في مصر.


























وهذه المواصفات الفنية لمنتجاتنا

High Quality Silica Sand

CHEMICALS ANALYSIS



Symbol
Concentration
SiO2
99.74%
Fe2O
0.01571%
MgO
>0.017%
Na2O
>0.040%
Al2O3
0.0981%
CaO
0.03191%
TiO2
0.01288%


------------------------------------
SPECIFICATION OF ROCK PHOSPHATE
(27% P2O5)
_______________________________________

- CHEMICAL SPECIFICATION:
Remarks
Size analysis Chemical analysis
Result % Size Result % Element
3.00 +4.50 27.0 P2O5
68.0-72.0 -4.50+0.16 45-46 CaO
14.0-16.0 -0.16+0.08 0.6-0.4 MgO
10.0-12.0 -0.08+0.05 1.8-2.00 Fe2O3
2.00-4.0 -0.05 0.6-0.8 Al2O3
- - 0.08-0.06 Cl
- - 2.7-2.8 F
- - 1.5-2.00 SO2
- - 10-13 SiO2
- - - Insoluble
- - 0.4-0.5 Na2O
- 0.05-0.07 K2O
- - 7.5-8.5 L.O.I
- - H2O
- - 5-6 CO2
- - 11-13 CaCO3
- 0.1-0.2 OM.

-----------------------------------------


Technical specifications report for Phosphate rock 


Phosphate rock (28% P2O5)

Complete analysis results: -

Chemical analysis Size Analysis
Element Result % Size mesh Result %
P2O5 28.0 min. + 4.50 3.00
H2O 4.00 - 4.50 + 0.16 68.0 - 72.0
CaO 46 - 47 -0.16+0.08 14.0 - 16.0
MgO 0.20 -0.5 -0.08+0.05 10.0 - 12.0
Fe2O3 1.8 -2.7 -0.5 2.00 - 4.0
Al2O3 0.5 -0.8
Cl 0.04 -0.07 - -
F 2.6 - 2.8 - -
SO3 1.5 - 2.0 - -
SiO2 8 - 12 - -
L.O.I 7.5 - 9.0 - -
CO2 5.5 - 7.0 - -
CaCO3 13 - 16 - -
O.M 0.3 - 0.4 - -
Solubility 2% citric 30 - 35 - -
Solubility 2% formic 44 - 47 - -



-------------------------------------------------------

SPECIFICATION OF COMPOUND FERTILIZER
DI AMMONIUM PHOSPHATE 
D: A: P
17: 46: 0
_______________________________________

- CHEMICAL SPECIFICATION:

Remarks
Size analysis Chemical analysis
Result % Size by mm Result % element
90%min pass 1--4mm 64.0%min N+P2O5
17%min N (TOTAL)
46%min P2O5 ( AVAILABLE )
39.0%min P2O5(WATER SOLUBLE )
2.0%max MOISTURE
BROWN Color
----------------------------------------



SPECIFICATIONS OF
GRANULAR SINGLE SUPER PHOSPHATE ( GSSP )

CHEMICAL SPECIFICATION :-

TOTAL P2O5 : 18.0% +/- 0.5
WATER AND CITRATE SOLUBLE P2O5 : 16.0% +/- 0.5
WATER SOLUBLE P2O5 : 15.0% +/- 0.5
FREE ACIDITY AS P2O5 : 4.0% MAX
MOISTURE : 4.0% MAX

GRANULOMETRY :-

1 – 5 MM : 94 PCT MIN

NOTES:
1- ALL ANALYSIS CALCULATED ON DRY BASIS.
2- ALL ANALYSIS CARRIED OUT ACCORDING TO AOAC AND ISO NO.6598/1985

SPECIFICATION OF
POWDER SIGNEL SUPER PHOSPAHT ( ASSP )

CHEMICAL SPECIFICATION :-

TOTAL P2O5 : 18.0% +/- 0.5
WATER AND CITRATE SOLUBLE P2O5 : 16.0% +/- 0.5
WATER SOLUBLE P2O5 : 15.0% +/- 0.5
FREE ACIDITY AS P2O5 : 5.0% MAX
MOISTURE : 7.0% MAX

NOTES:
1- ALL ANALYSIS CALCULATED ON DRY BASIS.
2- ALL ANALYSIS CARRIED OUT ACCORDING TO AOAC AND ISO NO.6598/1985

-----------------------------------------





SPECIFICATIONS OF
GRANULAR SINGLE SUPER PHOSPHATE (GSSP)

CHEMICAL SPECIFICATION :-

TOTAL P2O5 : 20.0% +/- 0.5
WATER AND CITRATE SOLUBLE P2O5 : 18.0% +/- 0.5
WATER SOLUBLE P2O5 : 16.0% +/- 0.5
FREE ACIDITY AS P2O5 : 4.0% MAX
MOISTURE : 4.0% MAX

GRANULOMETRY :-

1 – 5 MM : 94 PCT MIN

NOTES:
1- ALL ANALYSIS CALCULATED ON DRY BASIS.
2- ALL ANALYSIS CARRIED OUT ACCORDING TO AOAC AND ISO NO.6598/1985

SPECIFICATION OF
POWDER SIGNEL SUPER PHOSPAHT ( ASSP )

CHEMICAL SPECIFICATION :-

TOTAL P2O5 : 20.0% +/- 0.5
WATER AND CITRATE SOLUBLE P2O5 : 18.0% +/- 0.5
WATER SOLUBLE P2O5 : 16.0% +/- 0.5
FREE ACIDITY AS P2O5 : 5.0% MAX
MOISTURE : 7.0% MAX

NOTES:
1- ALL ANALYSIS CALCULATED ON DRY BASIS.
2- ALL ANALYSIS CARRIED OUT ACCORDING TO AOAC AND ISO NO.6598/1985



--------------------------------

- Rock Phosphate P2O5 30% 
- CHEMICAL ANALYSIS

Moisture: 4.00 % max. 
Total Phosphate (P2O5): 30.0 % min. 
Calcium Oxide (Cao): 46.00 - 48.00% max. 
Magnesium Oxide (MgO): 0.62 % max. 
Aluminum (AL2O3): 0.40 % max. 
Iron (Fe2O3): 2.70 % max. 
Fluoride (F): 3.10 % max. 
Chloride (CL): 0.06 % max. 
Carbon-di-Oxide (CO2): 5.60 % max. 

- SIZE ANALYSIS

SIZE ANALYSIS BY MM RESULT % 
+ 4.50 0 – 2 
4.50 – 0.16 70 – 80 
0.16 – 0.08  10 – 15 
0.08 – 0.05 3 – 5 
- 0.050 5 – 8 

----------------------

N : P: K
18:2:0
Physical Properties:
White color crystalline from
Chemical Specifications:

Moisture content 2.0 % max
Free acidity as (H2SO4) 0.05 % max
Nitrogen (N) 18.0% min
Phosphorous (as P2O5) 2.0% min
Sulphur 20.0% min

-------------------------------

SPECIFICATION OF COMPOUND FERTILIZER
TRIPLE SUPER PHOSPHATE
T: S: P
_______________________________________

- CHEMICAL SPECIFICATION:

Remarks
Size analysis Chemical analysis
Result % Size by mm Result % element
90%min pass 1-4.75mm 46.0%min P2O5 ( TOTAL )
37.0%min P2O5 ( Water soluble )
5.0%max MOISTURE
5.0%MAX FREE ACID

​خالص تحياتي

م / سليمان غريب
إدارة التسويق
شركة الواحة للتجـــــــــارة

العنوان : - جمهورية مصر العربية - القاهرة - دجلة - المعادي الجديدة - عمارات الامل - 38 ش محمد قطب - الدور الأول
Tel: +2 02 2700 45 44
TeleFax: +2 02 270 11 654
Mobile: +2 010 079 24044 
Website : ELWAHA for Trade
E-MAIL : [email protected]


----------

